# FSD issue



## BobsMS (Jan 9, 2022)

Just got a preowned 2022 Model S with FSD. The FSD said it was disabled via too many forced shut downs and will be turned off until the next software update. I just did the latest update and it still says FSD unavailable until next update. Any ideas on why this is happening?


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

BobsMS said:


> I just did the latest update and it still says FSD unavailable until next update. Any ideas on why this is happening?


I had thought they only occasionally wipe the slate clean. As sometimes you can get multiple updates in one week, I would be surprised if Tesla changed to automatically wiping the slate clean with each update. They really should wipe the slate clean with a new owner tho.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

BobsMS said:


> Just got a preowned 2022 Model S with FSD. The FSD said it was disabled via too many forced shut downs and will be turned off until the next software update. I just did the latest update and it still says FSD unavailable until next update. Any ideas on why this is happening?


As with many things Tesla, all you can do is be extremely patient. On a positive note, you ain't missing much!


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

BobsMS said:


> Just got a preowned 2022 Model S with FSD. The FSD said it was disabled via too many forced shut downs and will be turned off until the next software update. I just did the latest update and it still says FSD unavailable until next update. Any ideas on why this is happening?


Seems that the previous owner was using FSD without paying the proper attention. You get dinged for those, and receiving too many dings will disable FSD until they do a reset on struck out users. So while it may say “next update”, what it should say is “until next user strike out reset”, which is not defined and goes by the whims of Elon (apparently).


----------



## android04 (Sep 20, 2017)

shareef777 said:


> Seems that the previous owner was using FSD without paying the proper attention. You get dinged for those, and receiving too many dings will disable FSD until they do a reset on struck out users. So while it may say “next update”, what it should say is “until next user strike out reset”, which is not defined and goes by the whims of Elon (apparently).


Yes. Also, not sure what the exact wording of the message is in the Model S, but it's probably the same as what I'm seeing in my Model 3. It says that a future software update "may" reset the strike out, not that the next software update will.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

There are a number of things that can cause the force disablement. Before the beta was opened up, the rules were easy, get disabled too many times and you no longer would be in the beta. 
There was then an update that reset the three strikes your out rule and that's about as much as I think most people know, except that the release notes keep saying the same thing, which is really common. 

The strikes are varied, but occur when you don't follow the rules or try to cheat them. One additional is going above 80-85 when using fsd. 

You may, you may not get it back, not much that you can do.


----------



## ticobird (Feb 11, 2017)

I thought the Tesla community landed on the realization that Tesla disabled the FSD Beta software upon the sale of one of its vehicle with operational FSD Beta software paid for by the previous owner. I've read that the disablement can take time but that it is guaranteed to be implemented eventually. Also it's my understanding the reason for the variable delay has to do with how the title transfer process proceeds. Please let me know if this is incorrect.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

ticobird said:


> I thought the Tesla community landed on the realization that Tesla disabled the FSD Beta software upon the sale of one of its vehicle with operational FSD Beta software paid for by the previous owner. I've read that the disablement can take time but that it is guaranteed to be implemented eventually. Also it's my understanding the reason for the variable delay has to do with how the title transfer process proceeds. Please let me know if this is incorrect.


FSD remains with the vehicle. Only way it’s removed is if the Tesla is being resold by Tesla themselves. As for the beta, it’s tied to the vehicle, not owner. Ideally, the owner would do a factory wipe of the vehicle before handing their vehicle over. That would disable FSD beta, and require the owner to reapply to it.


----------



## ticobird (Feb 11, 2017)

shareef777 said:


> FSD remains with the vehicle. Only way it’s removed is if the Tesla is being resold by Tesla themselves. As for the beta, it’s tied to the vehicle, not owner. Ideally, the owner would do a factory wipe of the vehicle before handing their vehicle over. That would disable FSD beta, and require the owner to reapply to it.


Thanks for the clarification. This makes so much more sense to me now.


----------

